# Need a GSP stud



## cornerfinder (Dec 4, 2008)

I need a papered stud for a breeding this fall. Preferably in the south of the valley. West Jordan area.
Email me [email protected]


----------



## Ali-MAc (Jul 12, 2013)

This breeder is in South Jordan

Great dogs and a great trainer

https://www.facebook.com/midascreekkennels/

Ali


----------

